# Reverse flow brick lined smoker



## dans (Nov 20, 2017)

Hey Everyone
Building a reverse flow vertical insulated brick smoker/pizza and bread oven. The cooking chamber after the bricks are placed will be 25x20x16(height). 
This contraption is on wheels so if I move it goes with me. 
What disadvantages would there be having a firebox almost the same size of the cooking chamber? I know most fire boxes are probably only half the size. I am trying to find a wood burning stove to place under my cooking chamber so I can save time. I am not a highly skilled fabricator or welder, but it is the journey, right? Ha


----------

